# The Links-thread



## Arvedui (Aug 29, 2003)

This thread is established to give the members of TTF an easy way to find various topics they are interested in.
If you know of any threads that might have been overlooked, or you feel that there are more topics that should be treated in the same manner, PM me or leave a post here. 

These threads are book-related only. No film-threads. 

Projects:
- Tom Bombadil
- The Missing Wizards
- Gandalf
- Sauron 
- Glorfindel
- Radagast
- Ringwraiths
- Cosmogony of Tolkien
- The Two Trees
- The Sun and the Moon
- Feanor
- Ents
- Hobbits
- Sam
- Frodo

Those that are marked in  Olive are topics that are started, but not posted yet.

I have as of September 8th opened this thread so that members that want to take care of a special topic can enter their own posts.
I beg that only posts with links to the various topics are posted here. If there is any need to discuss how to use this space, use the thread A free service to the members. 

I (or the Moderators) will of course do our best to keep this thread on topic, so you can bet that this thread will be kept under closer watch than normally.

This thread is also copied to the other book-sections. These copies will so far remain closed.


----------



## Arvedui (Aug 29, 2003)

*Tom Bombadil*

The One Ring - invisibility - Tom B 
How old is Tom Bombadil? 
Would Tom Bombadil be allowed to go to the Blessed Realm? 
Is Tom Bombadil someone who'd get annoying? 
Gandalf and Tom 
What would have happened if Tom didnt show up? 
Who knew about Tom?  
Who Are These People? Tom Bombadil, Goldberry, Barrow-wights, Elbereth. 
Was Tom Bombadil Jewish? (A serious thread...) 
Who is Tom Bombadil really after all the debate? 
Tom Bombadil  
A precursor to Tom Bombadil or Daeron? 
The real truth about Tom Bombadil  
What happens to Tom Bombadil? 
Tom Bombadil = ... 
Beorn and Tom Bombadil [Merged] 
Tom Bombadil: a character for generations past 
Tom Bombadil - New Information 
Poll: What IS Tom Bombadil? 
Tom Bombadil 
What about Tom B 
Hobbits outdo Orcs vs the trees but why wasn't Tom reffing? 
The Adventures of Tom Bombadil 
Who is Tom Bombadil? 
Who is the oldest? Bombadil or Treebeard 
Who is the oldest? 
Where is Bombadil? 
Concerning Gandalf and Bombadil 
Question about Bombadil, and who climbed the gate in Bree. 
Of Aragorn and Bombadil 
Was Bombadil there before the Elves? 
Gandalf and Bombadil
If Tom wasn't Enigmish...
Tom Bombadil
Bombadil and Sauron face to face!!
Insane Theory on Bombadil
Tom Bombadil
Is Bombadil older than Treebeard?
Tom Bombadil
Tom Bombadil - Farmer Maggott


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 1, 2003)

*The Missing Wizards/The Blue Istari*

The "Other" Istari, or the rest of the Heren Istarion 
Why didn't the Istari fight with Sauron? 
The Blue Istari 
Tell me about wizards and elfs... 
Anyone else troubled by the Blue Wizards? 
Are Gandalf, Saruman, and that other guy all the Wizards in Middle-Earth? 
The 5 wizards... 
Who are the wizards??? 
Did any other wizards turn evil? 
Colours of the wizards


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 1, 2003)

*Gandalf, part 1.*

Gandalf: A Tribute 
Gandalf as Religion 
Gandalf a Maia? 
Why didn't Gandalf lead Aragorn to Minas Tirith in the first place? 
Thrain and Gandalf in Dol Guldur 
Gandalf aiding the Shirefolk 
Was Gandalf wise in letting Frodo bear the Ring? 
Had Gandalf forgotten something? 
Debate: Gandalf or Sauron, who is THE fool? 
Gandalf vs. Merlin 
Did Gandalf walk with Eru after slaying the Balrog? 
The names of Gandalf 
Concerning Gandalf and Bombadil 
What did Gandalf mean by 'Flame of Anor?' (merged threads) 
Gandalf in Dol Guldur? 
Question concerning gandalf 
Aragorn Warns Gandalf 
Gandalf and the Necromancer 
Gandalf and his ring 
Can Gandalf take on the Witch King? 
If Gandalf had met Frodo at Bree what would have changed? 
What would happen if Gandalf took on the Nazgul with Frodo? 
How old is Gandalf? 
Gandalf the White 
Gandalf the White.... DEAD?! 
Gandalf 
Saruman or Gandalf the White 
gandalf so powerful? 
Would Gandalf have survived.......? 
Gandalf and the One Ring 
If Gandalf had accepted the ring..... 
Are Gandalf, Saruman, and that other guy all the Wizards in Middle-Earth? 
Gandalf and Bombadil 
Questions concerning Legolas, Aragorn and Gandalf the White. 
Whatd gandalf mean (different thread) 
Gandalf... rude? 
Strider instead of Gandalf? 
Name for Gandalf's staff 
Gandalf's where-abouts before the Council of Elrond 
Gandalf's letter to frodo 
Gandalf's Power? 
Gandalfs role in post-moria war of the ring Gandalf's Death in Moria - An Afterthought? 
Gandalf's mark
So why did Gandalf take the Fellowship thru Moria??? 
Gandalf (the White's) last stand... 
Was Gandalf right in deceiving Bilbo and the Dwarves about the Quest fo Erebor? 
Was Gandalf a smoking addict? 
HELP!: What race is Gandalf?


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 1, 2003)

*Gandalf, part 2.*

Gandalf mis-leading other Hobbits?? 
Gandalf vs the Balrog. A fair fight? 
What made Gandalf stronger? 
Where did Gandalf go after falling from the bridge of Khazad-dûm? 
What exactly does Narya do for Gandalf? 
Gandalf and Saruman 
The Lord of the Nazgul vs Gandalf the White 
Gandalf and Tom 
Gandalf has the third Elven Ring? 
Why did Gandalf not use his magic when fighting the orcs in Moria? 
Gandalf as a kid? 
Gandalf the Grey and Gandalf the White 
What would Gandalf have done? 
Of which race was Gandalf? 
Why couldn't Gandalf take on Sauron directly? 
The Battle of the Peak 
What were they thinking? 
Gandalf's Thoughts.... 
Gandalf's intentions regarding the Quest of Erebor  
Gandalf's first journey through moria 
Gandalf's Foresight? 
Gandalf's Great Deeds 
Gandalfs choice - Folly or Foreseen? 
Debate: Gandalf's Road 
Gandalfs Staff 
Gandalfs Weapons 
Gandalf's Homework 
Gandalf's age 
Map of Middle Earth - Gandalf's Staff 
Gandalf's defence of Frodo 
IM still confused with one of Gandalf's doings after he leaves the shire.
Gandalf's Business 
Gandalf's Anger 
Olorin in the War of Wrath 
Who would win between Olorin and Sauron?
gandalf and the elf ring
Gandalf the White
Words of Command
Air of Wizards? Or of Númenor?
Sauron to Gandalf...or something, i dunno...make sumthin better!  
Why was Gandalf not able to read the runes? 
Who/What is Gandalf really?
Gandalf the strongest Maiar 
The misdirection of Master Gandalf 
Gandalf an angel


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 4, 2003)

*Sauron, part 1*

Would Sauron have been utterly thrashed even with The One Ring? 
If Sauron hadn't caught Gollum, Would things have been any different? 
Eye of Sauron 
Ugly Maia. . .Why couldn't Sauron take on a fair form? 
How did Sauron gain power by making the ring? 
The Intelligence of Sauron 
Of Saruman and Sauron....... 
was Sauron blind or what 
How do you judge when the ring leaves Sauron? 
Sauron and the Ring 
Third Age Sauron or Second Age Sauron? 
Could Carcharoth have beaten Sauron in Wolf form? 
Is Sauron a sissy compared to Morgoth? 
Sauron and the Orcs of the Misty mountains 
Debate: Gandalf or Sauron, who is THE fool? 
connection between Gollum and Sauron 
Morgoth, Sauron and the Ring 
Friendship between Sauron and Morgoth?  
What is Sauron? [Merged] 
Was the Ring the Ruin of Sauron? 
If you were Sauron, would you had made the Ring? 
The Valar and Sauron 
Could the servants of Sauron have won without him? 
What happens to Sauron & Saruman after their defeat? 
What could Sauron do if he regained the One Ring? Discussion Group #1 "Why did Sauron continue to honour and worship his fallen Lord?" 
Is Sauron a Necromancer? 
Why did Sauron need his ring? 
When did Gorthaur become Sauron? 
Sauron and the destruction of Numenor 
Who would win between Olorin and Sauron? 
Pictures of Sauron 
Why did Sauron choose Mirkwood? 
Sauron and Moria 
Just consider if Saruman didn't team up with Sauron...
Another thread about the Ring


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 4, 2003)

*Sauron, part 2*

What would Sauron do with it? 
Is Sauron the prince of darkness? 
What did sauron get from the dwarven rings? 
what was sauron? 
Sauron and the War of Wrath 
Sauron vs. Gothmog 
The Intelligence of Sauron 
If Saruman was faithful to Sauron!!! 
Do Sauron and Saruman actually die? 
*IF* sauron did get the ring back... 
Why didn't the valar take care of Sauron? 
How did Sauron make darkness? 
Could Sauron have taken ove Middle-Earth without the One Ring? 
The power of Sauron, and: what would you do with the Ring? 
Was Sauron Stupid? 
How did Sauron escape Angband? 
Sauron & his boss 
Did Sauron have many ears? 
How did Sauron and the Nazgul die? 
Smeagol, Sauron and the Ring  
What was Sauron 
Could Sauron be the Lord of the Morgul? 
The Ring, what does it do for Sauron? 
S is for Sauron! 
How could Sauron be seen when he had the One Ring? 
Origin of Sauron.... 
Sauron, why was he defeated when Isildur cut the Ring from his hand? 
Is Sauron the worst? Had Sauron something to do with the Angmar wars ? 
Sauron and Necromancers 
Did Sauron see the hobbits in Sammath Naur? 
Why didn't the Istari fight with Sauron? 
Who did fight personally against Sauron? 
Is Sauron invisible? 
Why couldn't Gandalf take on Sauron directly? 
What else did he want them for? 
What were they thinking?
The Last Mortal Contest


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 4, 2003)

*Glorfindel*

Would Glorfindel be a better companion for Frodo on the way to Mt. Doom? 
Should Glorfindel have carried Frodo to Rivendell? 
Glorfindel or Ecthelion - who is a greater elf? 
Glorfindel - arrival to and departure from ME 
Glorfindel and Haldir 
Legolas vs. Glorfindel 
Why didnt Glorfindel go to war? 
the arrival of Glorfindel and the Istari 
A question about Glorfindel. 
Glorfindel


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 2, 2004)

*Radagast*

Where's Radagast? Anyone?
Was Radagast a gentleman?
Yet another thread about the mysterious Radagast.....  
Radagast  
Radagast the Brown  
Treebeard and Gandalf....but not Radagast  
What do you think happened to Radagast the Brown? 
Radaghast's REAL name???  
The forgotten Radagast...just for brain exercise...  
Istari???


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 30, 2005)

*Ringwraiths (part one)*

How old are Ringwraiths? 
names of nine ringwraiths 
So who really killed the Nazgul Lord?
Nazgul (Ulairi) vs Balrog? 
MY HARD QUESTION #1: Were the Nazgul wearing their Rings or not? 
MY HARD QUESTION #3: Why didn't Frodo command the Nazgul? 
The form of the Nazgul? 
How long did the Nine....?
Nazgul 
The identity of the Lord of the Nazgul 
The Lord of the Nazgul vs Gandalf the White 
Are the Nazgul the owners of the nine rings of the mortals?? 
Nazgul Question!! 
The Nazgul
Names....?? 
hey, a nazgul want to have some things cleared  
Ringwraiths 
Death of the Witch-King
Nine for mortal men doomed to die.... 
Who were the Nine? 
The Other Nine Rings? 
Ringwraiths and water 
Where did the kings come from? 
Nazgul 
The Nazgul 
Names of the Nazgûl? 
Nazgul and their beginning? 
Where were the Nazgul in the battle of the Last Alliance? 
The nine rings of men 
The Witch-King of Angmar 
Is Frodo as strong as the Witch-King? Or will be... 
The Witch King vs. the Mouth of Sauron
Nine


----------



## Ingwë (Aug 30, 2005)

*Ringwraiths (part two)*

What happened with the Ring of the King of the Nazgûl 
The King at Fornost and Witch Lord of Angmar 
9 rings for mortal men 
The doom of the Witch-king
Nazgul Will/Communication
If Morgul-King had kept the Ring ... 
Names Of The Nazgul 
About Farmer Maggot's meeting with the Nazgûl... 
Nazgúl Inconsistancies 
Nazgul incompotent? 
Tal-Elmar as the Witch-King? 
Could the Nine control their invisibility before they became wraiths?
The identity of the Witch-King of Angmar... 
Destruction of the Witch-King
Eärnur and the Witch-King 
Can Gandalf take on the Witch King? 
Nazgûl talk 
Nazgul Names 
The Ringwraiths - how efficient? 
What were the Nazgûl flying? 
The Nazgûl: mortal or immortal 
Why couldn't Elves, Dwarves and Maiar kill the Nazgul king? 
Who 'killed' the Witch King? 
The dead Nazgûl
Ringwraiths!!! Please READ! 
Nazgul + Water = $!*/-,!! 
Names of the Kings that became the Nazgul 
Ringwraiths 
Men Kings/Ringwraith names 
Nazgul and the 9 Rings 
who is the witch king 
Are Ringwraiths immortal? 
Nazguls and Balrogs 
Witch-King 
Witch King and Wizardry 
The Early Work of the Nine Rings 
Did The Nazgul Wear Their Own Rings, Or Did Sauron Hold Them?


----------

